
Dept. of Justice shutters Sharebeast, the largest US-based filesharing service - chewymouse
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/09/sharebeast-the-largest-us-based-filesharing-service-has-its-domain-seized/
======
joshstrange
Has anyone ever heard of this site? I count myself pretty well informed on
such things but I'd never heard of this place before. Just seems odd
considering it's being called the "the largest US-based filesharing service".

